# how good are the araucana bantam are they at laying eggs



## cls (Sep 21, 2012)

how good are the araucana bantam are they at laying eggs


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say ok. Not prolific, but not extremely poor either. The eggs will be on the smaller side and probably blue, green, or pink.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_Personally....._I fail to understand why _anyone_ would raise BANTAMS for Egg-Laying.
Bantams seem to me to be "Entertainment ONLY" birds and a LUXURY that doesn't interest me.
_just MY opinion.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong but are bantam type roosters not more volatile? I had a friend once tell me he keeps a bantam roo around his free range birds because the roo was especially nasty to predators.


----------

